# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  a bjelovar...?

## jana

ima li koja bjelovarska forumašica ili da se gurnem u SZ Hrvatsku :?

----------


## Lutonjica

jedno je forumašica, a drugo je članica Udruge   :Wink:

----------


## jana

Ma znam, da. Veće su šanse da sretnem forumašicu, nego članicu Udruge. Samo pitam...

----------


## Lutonjica

pa nemoj onda pitati na podforumu o aktivnostima Udruge, nego na nekom prikladnijem, Kamo s ovim? npr.   :Wink:

----------


## jana

sorry  :Sad:

----------


## ruzica

Bok Jana! 
Tu te nađoh, eto me iz Bjelovara! Gdje si ti sada?

----------


## angelina_2004

I ja iz Bjelovara   :Wink:

----------


## ledena19

A ja mislila kako nema bjelovarčanki...veeeliiikaa varka...ja sam još jedna, nova na forumu, nova u udruzi (barem se nadam)...  :Wink:

----------


## TinnaZ

Cure, u profilu pišite od kuda ste (Bjelovar), tako ćete se lakše pronaći, i pomoći jedna drugoj kada bude trebalo.
Ja sam npr. trebala nedavno jedan podatak za Bjelovarsko rodilište, tko je pročelnik Djelatnosti za ženske bolesti i porodništvo (Rodilišta), možda koja od vas zna ? I tko je glavna sestra rodilišta ?

----------


## TinnaZ

Hej Ledena, ti si se učlanila ?

----------


## angelina_2004

Hej TinnaZ!
Malo kasnim, jesi li uspjela dobiti podatke koje si tražila?

----------


## TinnaZ

nisam

----------


## angelina_2004

Ok onda, pokušat ću sutra saznati, pa javim

----------


## rokobj

Nova sam na forumu,a nedavno sam stiglau bj.Kako ovdje dovesti nekeaktivnosti Rode?

----------


## TinnaZ

odeš ovdje, popuniš obrazac, kad dobiješ povratnu informaciju kontaktiraš i pitaš dalje voditeljice pojedinih programa, ili predsjednicu Udruge ili već nekoga koga prvoga uloviš:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=1&Tekst2ID=221

----------


## Hannah

Vjerojatno kasnim, zadnji post je od 19.11. No, ako koja od vas bjelovarčanki pročita ovo molim pm, da se nađemo, odemo na kavu i sl. Sram me bilo, tek sada sam čeprkala po forumu u potrazi za eventualnim bjelovarskim curama, misleći da ih ni nema  :Embarassed:

----------


## TinnaZ

ajde cure, drago mi je da se ekipirate ... ako treba kakva pomoć, javite samo   :Love:

----------


## Hannah

Nitko se ne javlja za druženje   :Sad:  Baš mi je žao. Vidim da su se zagorke i međimurke udružile, ajte cure do nas malo pripomoć u prosvjetljavanju moga gradića, za dobrobit naših malenih ljepotana i ljepotica   :Yes:  Sve ne mogu vjerovati da je suša na forumu s ove stane svemira  :/  Al' ja ne odustajem!!!

----------


## TinnaZ

dođi ti kod nas u Varaždin u petak   :Smile:

----------


## Hannah

Rado, ali moje jedino prijevozno sredstvo je cipelcug   :Wink:   A dug je put do Vž. Hvala na pozivu, već ćemo se mi strknut.

----------


## Mukica

*SNIŽENJE od 40% U TIJEKU!!!!*
snizili smo cijenu kalendara na *15 kn/kom*
navali narode

znamo da ste navikli DOBIVATI kalendare i skroz kuzimo sto vam se ne da kupovat kalendar
ali kupnjom ovih, rodinih, PODUPIRETE NAS RAD, od novaca koje date za kalendar mi financiramo nase projekte

osim toga trebamo spasit ivaricu, zatrpase je kalendari

----------


## angelina_2004

Ajde Bjelovar!
Baš smo neke...lijenčine!

----------

